# having trouble with Kato 11-210 interior light kit-n scale



## willyd (Oct 20, 2010)

I have the Kato 4 car N Scale: PRR broadway limited set-I bought the Kato int. light kit and could not get the car body to stay on with light set installed, Is there a trick to this? I cant seem to get the body back on, there just dosnt seem to be enough clearence,any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

This is something that requires great care getting the clear plastic lens in the right place. Move it around until the car body slips easily into place. You shouldn't have to force it. It's the lens that has to be positioned just right or it pushes against the car interior and keeps the car shell from slipping into place.


----------



## willyd (Oct 20, 2010)

to pmcgurin Thankyou for that information, im going to have to sit down and try what you suggest. Ill get back to it after the holiday-Happy 4th


----------

